# Speed Shooting



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Speed shooting, swiped from another forum:






Easy to see how the bow changed the world.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Speed shooting? OK, this is fast shooting. 






I wish I could do that. This isn't bad either:

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=con ... BA031E5115


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm a little suspicious. It never clearly shows anything. Even the fast shooting stuff where you can tell he is drawing the bow it appears to be a very short draw (4"-6") which would generate very little power/penetration. It should be noted that the bows used to penetrate chainmail where heavy draw weight longbows with much more power that the type of bow he appeared to be using .


----------



## Raffael (Jul 31, 2014)

Hello sir,Im new for this forum and i see the videos of speed shooting, its really amazing sports,
And this is the best sports i really like to go..tanks for the post sir.

_______________________________________________
automatic knives


----------

